# Belgian Malinois 4month old ears went down? Rough Play?



## ThePunisher_Richard

When I got him his ears were up, however he has been playing with my 8 month German Shepherd who they both get along well. My german tends to bite on his ears. It seems they like to rough play and now my belgian's ears are both down. Im not sure if his ears are damaged or if he is still teething. Im very worried and mad as I try to crate train him but my dad just throws him out to play with my other dog without my supervision. Any advice?


----------



## Castlemaid

How old is he now? it is normal for the ears to fall when they start teething. You'll probably see them go up and down until teething is over, around six months.


----------



## ThePunisher_Richard

He just hit 4 months old.


----------



## Castlemaid

ThePunisher_Richard said:


> He just hit 4 months old.


There you go! He is just starting teething. Your other dog being too rough with your pup's ears could cause damage, you may want to try and limit their interaction. But most likely he is just going into a wonky ear stage that will resolve itself in a couple of month, once teething is done.


----------



## ThePunisher_Richard

That is a relive. Yeah, I will monitor his playing for sure. I will post updates in a couple weeks.


----------



## Jenny720

I'm just going to say he is really really cute.


----------



## MyHans-someBoy

Yeah, they are down a little, but look like they're trying for "lift off" again.

He is a cutie!


----------



## Dracovich

This peaked my interest, I have NEVER seen a purebred Mal with floppy ears. Has anyone else? I mean specifically adult not puppy.

My pups ears were up and down until he was 6 months, I wouldn't be concerned until then.


----------



## Baillif

It happens on occasion. Far more common to see one ear flop and the other stands.


----------



## ThePunisher_Richard

Yeah he actually started with one and then shortly after his other went down.


----------



## ThePunisher_Richard

Ahah, Thanks! His name is Coffee.


----------



## ThePunisher_Richard

Yeah, thats why im so concerned. His parents ears were both standing so there is no health issues. His ears were standing when I first got him but since he started rough housing his ears went to the floppy stage. His ears actually go back or they are floppy. My german shepherd ears didnt go up till she was like 8 months though...


----------



## ThePunisher_Richard

Here is when one when they were both standing, when one went down, and now they are hanging back.


----------



## Diegotxe

I don't know much about ears..My GS ears stood at around 7or 8 months... don't really remember as it was long ago but I wanted to say WOW you've got a handsome boy!


----------



## Baillif

They'll go back up. I would not be concerned about that issue.


----------



## Melanie Quijada Eskelsen

This is jack, hes 3 months old. Lily's in the background idk why her ears are all up and jacks ears are not.. theyre brothers btw


----------



## Julian G

ThePunisher_Richard said:


> Ahah, Thanks! His name is Coffee.


Curious to know which lines and which breeder he is from.


----------



## ThePunisher_Richard

I wouldnt worry untill 5 to 6 months. Thats usually when they get done teething. Also, do your other dogs bite on his ears? I hear that between 4 to 5 months is when their ears are the most vulnerable. I think thats what happened with my dog.


----------



## AmandaLaynee

My mals ears were up at 8 weeks and never fell down... lol but he was the odd one. My parents 2 mals were much different, and they are all siblings. One's ears were completely down until one random day around 4 months. The other ones ears went from down, to both up, to one down and one up, to both pointing inward and standing on top of her head (funniest sight ever if you can imagine it), to FINALLY both being up for good around 6 months. So as others have said, I wouldnt worry


----------



## wolfitodoroki

Dracovich said:


> This peaked my interest, I have NEVER seen a purebred Mal with floppy ears. Has anyone else? I mean specifically adult not puppy.
> 
> My pups ears were up and down until he was 6 months, I wouldn't be concerned until then.


My purebred mal's ears have stayed down but shes a perfectly healthy happy doggo... maybe somethings are meant to be 🥰


----------



## wolfy dog

Coffee is now 5 years old and maybe his ears are up by now 😉


----------

